# Is there an obligation to claim pension in Ireland?



## Time (31 Dec 2013)

Posting this on behalf of my father in law who is not computer savy.

My father in law has 19 years paid in the UK and is entitled to £76 a week from the UK state pension when he is 65 next march.

He moved to Ireland some 15 years ago and did a small bit of work and then he was put on disability allowance which I understand will end when he reaches 66. 

Is there any point in him claiming via the irish system as he had not contributed very much if anything to the system here and given the complex rules regarding average contributions per year, he would hardly get much more than the UK pension? Also he would have to wait a year longer as the pension age here is 66 and is 65 in the UK.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Guns N Roses (31 Dec 2013)

He may be entitled to claim the Non Contributory Pension which is roughly €219 per week. It is means tested. If he qualifies Social Welfare will deduct what he will get from the UK pension and pay out the remainder. Check out the Irish Citizens Information website for more info.


----------



## Jim2007 (31 Dec 2013)

Time said:


> Posting this on behalf of my father in law who is not computer savy.
> 
> My father in law has 19 years paid in the UK and is entitled to £76 a week from the UK state pension when he is 65 next march.
> 
> ...



Well under the EU rules he has to claim via the Irish system, they will then communicate with the UK and determine his total pension.  And the amount both countries will have to pay him. The calculation is designed to ensure that in cases where an individual does not fully qualify for a pension in either country, they will receive the maximum pension possible by combining the contribution in both states.  He will get the UK part paid out to him starting at 65 and the Irish part at 66.  They will also ensure that he is in a position to avail of all other perks due him - UK fuel allowance, free transport in Ireland and so on....


----------



## Time (31 Dec 2013)

What would happen if he were to forego the irish part by applying solely to the UK?


----------



## Black Sheep (31 Dec 2013)

Nothing

He needs to apply for the UK pension at age sixty five and at age sixty six he can then apply (or not) for the Irish pension


----------



## Time (31 Dec 2013)

Good stuff so. I shall tell him to complete the application forms received from the UK today.


----------



## Jim2007 (31 Dec 2013)

Time said:


> Good stuff so. I shall tell him to complete the application forms received from the UK today.



What I said, he needs to apply via Ireland : Here is the link

You only apply direct to the UK, if you have never worked in Ireland.. this link


----------



## Black Sheep (1 Jan 2014)

On re-reading OP's original post I wonder if FIL ever applied for Invalidity Pension or is it too late to consider it now


----------



## Time (8 Jan 2014)

Just seen his irish PRSI record and there is nothing on it worth talking about so he would be entitled to nothing here. Forms to the UK already posted.


----------



## Ann1 (8 Jan 2014)

Does he need to apply through the Irish Pension Office ??. You stated he worked in Ireland when he first arrived and he also lives in Ireland now.


----------



## Time (8 Jan 2014)

Why would he when is entitled no nothing in Ireland? He has just 50 paid stamps that gets you nothing.


----------



## Black Sheep (8 Jan 2014)

He may also be entitled to a medical card (under EU regulation non means tested) if he has UK pension and no entitlement to Irish Pension.

 Perhaps he already has a medical card


----------



## Jim2007 (9 Jan 2014)

Time said:


> Why would he when is entitled no nothing in Ireland? He has just 50 paid stamps that gets you nothing.



As the two links I posted point out, under EU directive he should have applied via Ireland and the Irish government is responsible for communication with the pension bodies in other EU states and in ensuring he receives all his entitlements regardless of what stated they are paid from.

Given the general anti EU attitude in the UK, I expect that they will at least pay the pension without much hassle.  But how easy he will find it to obtain the additional allowances that may be due him from the UK or Ireland remains to be seen.  But strictly speaking the Irish authorities are the only ones required to deal with him.


----------



## Time (29 Jan 2014)

Got the letter today, pension is being paid from the UK direct, no issues.


----------

